# V harfi



## Luminista

Merhaba,

I have noticed that the letter "V"  is not pronounced the same way in all words. 
For exemple :
For ta*v*uk i hear turks say ta*w*uk (english 'w' like wide, when...)
But for Var or ev i hear *V*ar and E*v*.

Is this just an impression?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macrotis

You're right. The culprits are o, ö, u and ü.

_tavuk, avuç, övünç, duvar, duvak, kovuk, vulgar, avlu, havlu, ovmak, kovmak, kova, küvet, küvez ...._

I pronounce all of the above with lips, without touching upper teeth to the lower lip.


----------



## Rallino

It also depends on the accent, though. I pronunce a strong "v" almost in all the words. But in standard Turkish, the words that Macrotis introduced are pronunced with a much softer "v".


----------



## seyif

Can I make a speculation?

In "ev" and "var", "v"s were "b" long time ago. I mean old Turks were saying "eb" and "bar". Maybe this affect the pronunciation.


----------



## Luminista

Thank you all for your answers!


----------



## Black4blue

Yes, people can ponounce them like 'w'. It's easier sometimes. But of course in formal language they shouldn't. Eventually it is 'V' and it must be pronouced as itself.


----------



## Luminista

Black4blue said:


> Yes, people can ponounce them like 'w'. It's easier sometimes. But of course in formal language they shouldn't. Eventually it is 'V' and it must be pronouced as itself.


 Thank you for you explanations


----------

